# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Chinese, South-East Asia (CSEA) >  is this something special

## maarten L

hi, we got these two 'swords' from an aunt who died 2 years ago. Her husband was in Indonesia before the second world war. I was wondering if these are some thing special, and have a ritual meaning.

----------


## Timo Nieminen

Mandau, looks modern, made in the traditional style: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mandau_(knife)

Keris, Indonesian, old: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kris

----------

